# Repashy Soylent Green



## Onoma1 (22 Sep 2019)

Just bought some Repashy Soilent Green and wondered if anyone knows where the protein content comes from?  I understand that it is flavorful and nutritious and made from plankton? 


* NB Purposely placed in the off-topic section late on a Saturday evening.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





Onoma1 said:


> if anyone knows where the protein content comes from?


I think they are using Krill meal and  <"Black Soldier fly larvae">. 

This is what <"Allen Repashy"> says. 





> *Development of Black Soldier Fly Larvae*
> 
> Almost 20 years ago, while seeking alternative protein sources, Allen Repashy found the Black Soldier Fly Larvae (BSFL, _Hermetia illucens_). As many scientifically inclined vivarists do, Repashy was scouring the web for scientific papers. While looking for a better feeder insect, he stumbled upon a 1994 scientific publication called “A value-added manure management system using the black soldier fly” by Dr. Craig Sheppard.
> 
> In his article, Sheppard described the nutritional value of the BSFL and Repashy noted its potential, particularly the high calcium levels and calcium/phosphorus ratio. For a reptile breeder, these are crucial values, and finding it in a natural insect could prove to be very useful to fish- and herp-keepers.......


cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (22 Sep 2019)

SOY and LENtils..................



 
(guessing not everyone remembers that movie)


----------



## zozo (22 Sep 2019)

From the Store.Repashy.com

https://www.store.repashy.com/soilent-green-4-oz-bag.html



> INGREDIENTS: Spirulina Algae, Algae Meal (Chlorella), Krill Meal, Pea Protein Isolate, Squid Meal, Rice Protein Concentrate, Fish Meal, Alfalfa Leaf Meal, Dried Brewer’s Yeast, Coconut Meal, Stabilized Rice Bran, Flax Seed Meal, Schizochytrium Algae, Dried Seaweed Meal,  Lecithin, Dried Kelp, Locust Bean Gum, Potassium Citrate, Taurine, Stinging Nettle, Garlic, RoseHips, Hibiscus Flower, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower, Paprika, Turmeric, Salt, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate (as preservatives), Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Manganese Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Copper Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Selenium Yeast. Vitamins: (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex).





> INGREDIENTS: Chlorella Algae, Spirulina Algae, Whole Krill Meal, Whole Squid Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Alfalfa Leaf Meal, Whole Anchovy Meal, Germinated Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Brewers Yeast, Stabilized Rice Bran, Dried Kelp, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Schizochytrium Algae, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).



Why there are 2 different ingredient descriptions for one product i don't know.  If it isn't one pruduct it doesn't say which is what by name..


----------



## Onoma1 (22 Sep 2019)

zozo said:


> From the Store.Repashy.com
> 
> Why there are 2 different ingredient descriptions for one product i don't know.  If it isn't one pruduct it doesn't say which is what by name..



Sounds like conspiracy to me...Soylent Green being sold as a foodstuff...two different ingredient lists...


----------



## dean (1 Oct 2019)

What concerns me is what keeps it all together as a gel 
I’ve played with making gel food with the vegetarian gelatin and I had it upto 50% gelatine and it still didn’t go as thick as repashy so how much actual food does it contain ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (1 Oct 2019)

Use agar agar?


----------

